# Salary per month?



## mech

Hello,

I am engineer mechanical and mechatronics. Certified PMP by PMI, USA. 8 years of experience mostly working in Asia. A company is offering for project management work using Primavera. they are asking for expected salary/month. 
I have no idea yet. could any body guide me on that? also the other benefits it i must ask for too. what would be the average salary with my experience and degree.

Regards


----------

